
Pg, Blank and Ries on MVPs - DanielRibeiro
http://vlaskovits.com/2010/12/graham-blank-ries-mvps/
======
kalyanganjam
When I clicked on the link, It shows up a page saying my computer appears to
be affected and asks to solve a captcha with below message: To access the
website: Enter the distorted words below.Enter the words you hear below, or
alternatively try a visual.

is that just me ? if not some one with enough karma downvote it please.

~~~
rbanffy
Worked perfectly here.

It's pretty short, really. In case more people are affected by the same
problem:

\---===--- Graham, Blank and Ries on MVPs

by Patrick on 28. Dec, 2010 in Customer Development, Lean Startups

Three very smart people talking about the same thing from three slightly
different angles:

A Quantum of Utility

    
    
        We advise startups to launch when they’ve added a quantum of utility: when there is at least some set of users who would be excited to hear about it, because they can now do something they couldn’t do before.
    
        -Paul Graham
    

Minimum Feature Set

    
    
        The reality is that the minimum feature set is 1) a tactic to reduce wasted engineering hours (code left on the floor) and 2) to get the product in the hands of early visionary customers as soon as possible.
    
        -Steve Blank
    

Minimum Viable Product

    
    
        …that version of a new product which allows a team to collect the maximum amount of validated learning about customers with the least effort.
    
        -Eric Ries
    

To riff on the above, Brant Cooper and I would only remind you that when
thinking about Minimum Viable Products:

    
    
        …viable is not limited by an external determination of success, but rather is framed by the entrepreneur’s objective (user scale, specific functionality, payment) as measured by specific “currency” (usage, problem solved, money).
    
        -The Entrepreneur’s Guide to Customer Development

